# New from SE TX



## MSchmidt (Aug 23, 2015)

From the West Houston area, fishing out of a Terrapin Dragonfly, fishing mostly the Seadrift area.
Been reading this site for years. Finally put my self on the site.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard. More and more Texans seem to be showing up here. I'm in North Houston and now fish out of a little 1648 Lowe tinny and a couple of yaks.
richg99


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome! Glad to see another Houstonian! I'm in Spring Branch, where abouts in West Houston?

Why Seadrift? Seems far for a day trip. I'm hoping to get back on the West Bay marshes once my build is complete.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

MSchmidt said:


> From the West Houston area, fishing out of a Terrapin Dragonfly, fishing mostly the Seadrift area.
> Been reading this site for years. Finally put my self on the site.


Welcome from a fellow Houstonian.


----------



## MSchmidt (Aug 23, 2015)

Gramps said:


> Welcome! Glad to see another Houstonian! I'm in Spring Branch, where abouts in West Houston?
> 
> Why Seadrift? Seems far for a day trip. I'm hoping to get back on the West Bay marshes once my build is complete.


----------

